# Breeding new colours - breeder advice needed



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I am concentrating mainly on german beauty pigeons and I keep a whole bunch of pumpers ready to foster eggs.

Funny thing is that in Sri lanka we have only 3 colours of Beauty's. 

1) White
2) Black
3) Patch or Badge - I dont know if this colour is acceptable.

I have only whites & 1 female patch pige with me.

I want to make new colours and we are not allowed to import any more birds due to bird flu threat.

I have an idea about breeding a white beauty hen to a another colour male homer and getting a new colour off spring and breeding them to another white beauty and you guess the rest.

Who carrys the colour gene - hen or the cock?.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Pigeon genetics*

Hi

I suggest you check out these websites for information on the basics of pigeon genetics, including colors. There are also links to these site from our website: www.martinlofts.com


Link

http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/index.html

http://www.apexcorp.com/~rmangile/Pigeons/index.html

http://www.west-world.com/pigeons/

http://www.taubensell.de/


----------

